# Saturday 1-2's



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello fellow PFF anglers, I used to post quite often here, been a long time since, and so, this Saturday I have an opening for two to hit the beautiful GOM with the projected forecast 1-2's. 
Depart Gulf Breeze - Polynesian Isles (my backyard) at 0700 and return before the sun sets. Float plan is to venture to the edge if WX holds true, if not, we will adjust accordingly near shore but I assure, a great day on the water with the projected north prevailing winds. 
Vessel is in my avatar, a lil battle wagon called the LBT some may remember and if you do a search here, you'll discover several past post featuring the LBT. Maybe a few of my PFF friends may chime in vouching for my character & captain abilities. 
This is not a charter by the way!
Hope to meet some new friends or reunite an old friend or two.


Please p.m. for more details.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Gotta a crew together, Tks PFF!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

How did you guys do today? Headed out in the morning.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

lastcast said:


> How did you guys do today? Headed out in the morning.


Skip, 


With this big moon a slow morning bite so, we did some exploring till around noon then headed to our targeted area to the west and the bite turned on @2:30. 
Seas were flat today and I suspect tomorrow too. Good luck but, I am sure the A-Team will have another successful day catching them up!


Cheers!


----------

